# Various Events Coming Our Way, What Do You Think Is Going To Happen...



## Logicalpreppernewbee (Sep 19, 2014)

************************************************** ************************************************** ***********

Most believe the economy is going to collapse, it will VERY soon. 




What else is coming our way:

The earth is coming alive, and she's pissed. Numerous volcanos are coming alive, even ones that were suppose to be extinct. Active volcanoes in the world: November 12 - 18, 2014 Yellowstone has come to life 



, but most seem to ignore a volcano that can send a 300 foot wave to the east coast (30 story Building). The Canary Islands, this volcano has now come to life. The largest volcano Tuma Mastiff, located in the pacific ocean. This has the power to send a 1000 foot wave to the west coast. This will destroy the east coast and the west, this is the only the beginning. Do your research....

Animals around mother earth have been disappearing by the billions, yes the billions. Mass Animal Deaths 2014 - Updated List of Worldwide Die Offs This link will give you three years of research and links to prove what is going on. This is just one part of what is coming our way, these events will pick up speed. Most religions predict these events, and they'll get a LOT worse.

Nuclear war, it won't be all out nuclear war. Two warheads blown over the US, the EMP would wipe out all our electronics as you know. James Woolsey and Peter Vincent Pry: The Growing Threat From an EMP Attack - WSJ Also, EMP's can come from the SUN SOLARHAM.com | Solar Cycle 24 | Space Weather and Amateur Radio Website

When the pole shift happens, with wind up to 800 miles an hour. Ex-NASA Employee Leaks Pole Shift Info: Gag Order Placed | 2012

There is so much that is going on, and the events will only pick up speed and get worse. Go back and watch the movies 2012 and Day After Tomorrow

Research for yourself always

What are your Thoughts?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Matthew 24 King James Version (KJV)

3 And as he sat upon the mount of Olives, the disciples came unto him privately, saying, Tell us, when shall these things be? and what shall be the sign of thy coming, and of the end of the world?

4 And Jesus answered and said unto them, Take heed that no man deceive you.

5 For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many.

6 And ye shall hear of wars and rumours of wars: see that ye be not troubled: for all these things must come to pass, but the end is not yet.

7 For nation shall rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom: and there shall be famines, and pestilences, and earthquakes, in divers places.

8 All these are the beginning of sorrows.

9 Then shall they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake.

10 And then shall many be offended, and shall betray one another, and shall hate one another.

11 And many false prophets shall rise, and shall deceive many.

12 And because iniquity shall abound, the love of many shall wax cold.

13 But he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved.

14 And this gospel of the kingdom shall be preached in all the world for a witness unto all nations; and then shall the end come.

15 When ye therefore shall see the abomination of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, stand in the holy place, (whoso readeth, let him understand)

16 Then let them which be in Judaea flee into the mountains:

17 Let him which is on the housetop not come down to take any thing out of his house:

18 Neither let him which is in the field return back to take his clothes.

19 And woe unto them that are with child, and to them that give suck in those days!

20 But pray ye that your flight be not in the winter, neither on the sabbath day:

21 For then shall be great tribulation, such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be.

22 And except those days should be shortened, there should no flesh be saved: but for the elect's sake those days shall be shortened.

23 Then if any man shall say unto you, Lo, here is Christ, or there; believe it not.

24 For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect.

25 Behold, I have told you before.

26 Wherefore if they shall say unto you, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: behold, he is in the secret chambers; believe it not.

27 For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Not too much of anything that hasn't happened in the last 2000 plus years.

So the economy collapses. Isn't that what you've been prepping for?

Sure volcanos are active, but the last big mini Ice Age took place when the one in Indonesia erupted about a hundred or so years ago. Mt St Helen's didn't do much did it?

And quote the bible all one wants, but do you really think it will happen? Then what does one make of those books banned by the church and left forgotten for about 18 centuries.

Maybe both of your time could be better spent gathering real word real time solid intelligence and painting that into a plausible vision of what could happen.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Jeep ... care to weigh in on this topic?


----------



## Logicalpreppernewbee (Sep 19, 2014)

This is why I ask all to do there own research, you might see more than others do. If your here just because you think the economy is going to collapse, then so be it. The strange weather does say something to you? 




The 500% increase in earth quakes don't make you say hmmmmmmm. 




Just these two topics should make you think, if it doesn't then you'll be surrprised later....


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Well I prepared for all of them, so I know it will be something different.


----------



## Logicalpreppernewbee (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Logicalpreppernewbee (Sep 19, 2014)

Rickky What do think it is?

What do think of this pic?
Disaster Girl's - The Disaster Caster: Future Maps


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have lately been thinking of civil rifts between citizens coming to a head. Democrat and republican. Or rich and poor. Urban and rural. North and south. But more likely east coast and west coast. Brother against brother and sister against sister. I don't know what point it will get to.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

(Rolls eyes: Another troll with an agenda to sell)

It must be an effect of the holidays. Or the impending end of the year. There's this avalanch of one-post wonders...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

James m said:


> I have lately been thinking of civil rifts between citizens coming to a head. Democrat and republican. Or rich and poor. Urban and rural. North and south. But more likely east coast and west coast. Brother against brother and sister against sister. I don't know what point it will get to.


Great point Sir. Haven't bumped into many commie liberal democrats who claim to be born again Bible Believing Christians. The few that do make the claim are either lying or delusional. The sheep and goats/wheat and chaff are separating themselves. Listen to what they have to say. They identify themselves.

Luke 6:45
A good man out of the good treasure of his heart bringeth forth that which is good; and an evil man out of the evil treasure of his heart bringeth forth that which is evil: for of the abundance of the heart his mouth speaketh.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If the mountains are to be leveled to plant crops after the Day Of The Lord,then the Earth will still be here,will you?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All you can do is the best you can. Nuclear war happens and well not much will be left if anything. We can always invent no survival situations. You can not prep for everything and we are all mortal. In the game of life no one gets out alive.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Then what does one make of those books banned by the church and left forgotten for about 18 centuries.


Well they were written about 300 years after the event..also the church did not BAN them..they excluded them because they did not agree with the earlier books for which the author was KNOWN...

heres the deal.. if you are putting together a book about george washington...you are not going to include writings by people who wrote about him 200 years later and had wrong info


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> If the mountains are to be leveled to plant crops after the Day Of The Lord,then the Earth will still be here,will you?


Where is this written...................


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Logicalpreppernewbee said:


> The strange weather does say something to you?


What strange weather? You mean like all the dozens of category 4 hurricanes that were supposed to hit us since Katrina?
Or that Buffalo just got a solid dosing of Lake Effect which liberals try to convince us Global Warming?

Psssst .......... Bulletin for you. The weather has always been in a constant state of change with periodic cataclysmic events since time began.

Oh ... and as far as your 60 meter sea risings or whatever -- I think they are finding it very hard to prove even a silly ole 1mm rise in the last 100 years or so.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Psssst .......... Bulletin for you. The weather has always been in a constant state of change with periodic cataclysmic events since time began.


agree with above........And WEATHER is not climate


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Well they were written about 300 years after the event..also the church did not BAN them..they excluded them because they did not agree with the earlier books for which the author was KNOWN...
> 
> heres the deal.. if you are putting together a book about george washington...you are not going to include writings by people who wrote about him 200 years later and had wrong info


Good point but let us not throw our pearls before the swine. They eat em up and trample them under foot.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Good point but let us not throw our pearls before the swine. They eat em up and trample them under foot.


This does not mean we refrain from preaching the gospel. Jesus Himself ate with and taught sinners and tax collectors (Matthew 9:10). In essence, the instruction in Matthew 7:6 is the same that Jesus gave to His apostles when He said, "If anyone will not welcome you or listen to your words, shake the dust off your feet when you leave that home or town" (Matthew 10:14). We are not to judge others, for we are guilty of the same things they are. Reserving judgment, however, does not prevent us from discerning those who would accept, or at least respect, the gospel from those who would ridicule, mock, and trample it, and then turn on us and abuse us. Balancing judgment with discernment is the wisdom of serpents Jesus refers to in Matthew 10:16.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Another YouTube research prepper....

The increased earthquakes, a example, you do know that technology is far more advanced than it once was, and we are now able to record deeper epicentres of earthquakes, with modern communications we have better distribution of records and better record keeping, and getting a better picture of what is actually going on, including a link between storms/cyclones and major earthquakes...

That's just one example from the mess of vids....


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess it is a question of what comes first? The fed is still pumping 85B into the economy every month like a balloon, economic collapse? 
I get up tomorrow and the electric is out. EMP event? Chinese hacked our grid and took it down? Couple of high altitude nukes over the mainland EMP event? Very aged grid infrastructure dominoed down for good?
Yellowstone caldera woke up and just buried 2/3rds of the USA in ash (good ash is hard to find!) power is out and it is fairly dark outside for noon?
Ferguson announcement came out and people are rioting everywhere and it is 10X what people thought it would be.
I could go on and on with possibilities/probabilities here but I do think one or more things are about to happen very soon and we are as prepared as can be and standing by!

For Shotlady. I don't know you, I never met you, you liked a few of my posts. I think of you everyday and I hope that little bit of energy in my mind finds it's way to you to help you in your day!


----------



## Logicalpreppernewbee (Sep 19, 2014)

Camel923 you have heard of D.U.M.B.s ( deep underground military bases ), they been prepared for decades for war


----------



## Logicalpreppernewbee (Sep 19, 2014)

.
Controlling the weather has become high stakes, it's almost like controlling the water. Weather modification started I believe back in the 70's, and they've almost perfected. They use Chemtrails & HARRP to design the weather, there are hundreds of patents on this poisonous stuff there spraying.

Patents list: Extensive List of Patents » Extensive List of Patents | Geoengineering Watch

Weather Modification Info: Geoengineering Watch

This last one is Russ Tanner page, his spent some serious money proving how un-healthy this stuff is : Russ Tanner - Home Page


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Where is this written...................


I'll have to look,since it's not written exactly like that and my Strongs is out in the barn, right next to the Dillon

Something about all the mountains falling,and us given a new machine to do it with.
After that last statement I really need to back that up,eh?


----------



## Logicalpreppernewbee (Sep 19, 2014)

Pheniox17

The magnitude and the numbers of earthquakes have increased extensively, and they now have technology to create earthquakes that was invented by Nikolai Tesla. The information you receive from US GS has been very limited, they only release half of the information.

As far as being a Youtube researcher, there are people who have dedicated there lives to informing us of whats happening. They choose Youtube because it reaches a larger audience. Dutchsinse is one of those caring individuals


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Google didn't help me find my proof but found this instead.
The first 3.5 years of trib is very interesting,in fact some of it is being done to change the magnetics of Earth .

Heeding Bible Prophecy: New Earth

The Vile Vortices are another
The 12 Vile Vortices of Ivan Sanderson

I watched a NatGeo special on this a few days ago


----------



## Logicalpreppernewbee (Sep 19, 2014)

When the earth quakes, isn't that one of the seals being broken?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Another YouTube research prepper....
> 
> The increased earthquakes, a example, you do know that technology is far more advanced than it once was, and we are now able to record deeper epicentres of earthquakes, with modern communications we have better distribution of records and better record keeping, and getting a better picture of what is actually going on, including a link between storms/cyclones and major earthquakes...
> 
> That's just one example from the mess of vids....


I'm not so sure there has been an increase in earth quakes. I am sure however, the equipment has vastly improved that senses and measures them, therefore noting more than used to be.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Logicalpreppernewbee said:


> When the earth quakes, isn't that one of the seals being broken?


Christ, how naive can you be? When the Earth quakes, it is the result of a massive amount of energy being released in a short time, caused by two tectonic plates sliding together.

Oh, and by the way, people do not post YouTube videos in a noble attempt to keep you informed. Neither does any of the news stations. They do it to make money.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

24 Hour News, Weather and Gossip is not good. Do I think that things are speeding toward a global disaster? Hell Yeah! But it may take 1 hour or 1000 years, we don't know.

I try and prepare for certain things that I can control, but I can't prepare for everything nor do I want to.


----------



## BePreppared5 (Jun 5, 2015)

Every body is making very valid points...Ive never been big on politics until the last 6 months. And between screwing up gun trades deals with Russia and plans to sell Iran nuke blueprints were in for a ww3 situation..now is the time when us survivors need to be the strongest and most unified. I'm not sure who else I aware but there is talk about The terrorist group ISIS paying off the Mexican drug cartel to move in on America and destroy our nations power grid which will destroy this modern day way of life everyone has become so adapted to....i know it sounds very far fetched but with everything that has happened..why refuse to believe anything is possible!


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Here I'll make a point. If this crap continues to flow into this site, it WILL be a sewer not worth the time it takes to wade thru it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Big Wheel gave you the basic prescription, . . . basic layout, . . . basic order of events.

Add to that the 6th chapter of the book of Revelation, . . . then jump to the 11th chapter. The world ends with the end of the 11th chapter. All after that is simply events, notes, and facts to fill in the information we would like to have in the first 11 chapters.

BUT, . . . the key as to the end of it all is found here:

2 Thessalonians 2:3-4 (KJV) 
3 Let no man deceive you by any means: for that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition; 
4 Who opposeth and exalteth himself above all that is called God, or that is worshipped; so that he as God sitteth in the temple of God, shewing himself that he is God.

A. There must come a great falling away first: the church will lose a "great" number of people who will basically renounce their faith, . . .

B. The final earthly leader (Antichrist is one nickname) will be "revealed" and will be understood as the son of perdition (eternal damnation).

C. This man will oppose the church, Christianity, and all it stands for, . . . will exalt himself above all Christians, . . .

D. AND HERE IS THE MOST IMPORTANT KEY: He will sit in the "temple of God" and announce that HE is God, . . . and unfortunately the "world" will follow after him. The reason this is so important in the understanding of the end times is the wording "temple of God" which today is not in existence, . . . it has to be built.

Once the temple is built in Jerusalem, . . . once temple worship is resumed, . . . you can begin to look for this to occur, . . . and when it does, . . . this "Terra Firma" may have at the most 1260 days, . . . the max time limit the Bible gives this ruler once he is revealed.

Look for it, . . . it's coming.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If anyone would like to have a little 74 page book which outlines the basic "physical" events outlined in the Bible, pm me, . . . I'll see if I can get you a copy.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

